
Cyborgs and Space (1960) - kiratoune
http://web.mit.edu/digitalapollo/Documents/Chapter1/cyborgs.pdf
======
andai
This paper appears to be the first use of the term cyborg. They propose that
modifying an organism (cybernetically -- cyborg = cybernetic organism) to live
in a new environment is more efficient than modifying the environment (space,
or other worlds).

> Solving the many technological problems involved in manned space flight by
> adapting man to his environment, rather than vice versa, will not only mark
> a significant step forward in man's scientific progress, but may well
> provide a new and larger dimension for man's spirit as well.

------
xtiansimon
This is one of my favorite N-Grams using Google's NGram Viewer: artificial
intelligence,machine learning,cybernetics,complex systems; 1800-2008

Complex systems is quite surprising, and reaches back the furthest of the
four. I'm not drawing any conclusions nor expressing any ideological opinions.
I simply like the symmetries--cybernetics spikes, and AI spikes similarly and
with a greater magnitude. Complex systems and machine learning just move
steady upward.

[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=artificial+int...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=artificial+intelligence%2Cmachine+learning%2Ccybernetics%2Ccomplex+systems&year_start=1800&year_end=2008&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1%3B%2Cartificial%20intelligence%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2Cmachine%20learning%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2Ccybernetics%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2Ccomplex%20systems%3B%2Cc0)

------
dang
Discussed recently here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22284926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22284926)

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22447673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22447673)

~~~
kiratoune
Oh didn't see it, thanks. You can delete my post then :-)

------
Symmetry
See also pantropy

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantropy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantropy)

~~~
kiratoune
A scientific name for that, interesting, thanks :-)

------
rjtobin
Small typo in title: "ans" -> "and"

The paper itself is linked here:
[http://web.mit.edu/digitalapollo/Documents/Chapter1/cyborgs....](http://web.mit.edu/digitalapollo/Documents/Chapter1/cyborgs.pdf)

~~~
dang
We've changed the title from "An interesting old paper (1960) entitled
“Cyborgs ans Space”". We've changed the URL from
[https://satrdv.substack.com/p/oneweb-airbus-esa-virgin-
orbit...](https://satrdv.substack.com/p/oneweb-airbus-esa-virgin-orbit-spacex)
to that link. Thanks!

~~~
kiratoune
:ThumbsUp:

------
knolax
First sentence I see:

" You remember the editorial in issue 9 of the newsletter on why adapt space
to humans where can adapt humans to space "

Am I having a stroke?

